# Shaking and slow walking



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I woke Quillow up to take her out and clean her cage and I noticed she was like wobbling while walking. I thought she was too cold so I wrapped her up and held her. I cleaned her cage and put her back in to eat. She's eating slower than usual and walking slow too. She looks okay now...is she dehydrated maybe? Should I worry? Thank you!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is still not warm enough. What temperature is her cage? Turn the heat up a couple of degrees and see if that helps.


----------

